# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold تحديثات :  03/03/2016 [PACK12] FuriousGold Samsung v1.0.4.3 Released !

## mohamed73

What's HOT and NEW ?!  
[x] *UPDATED* the *DIRECT UNLOCK* for *Galaxy S6* and *Galaxy S6 Edge* to support *more versions* !     
[x] ADDED *DIRECT UNLOCK* for *MORE* MODELS:   Galaxy A3 Duos , Galaxy A5 Duos , Galaxy A8 Duos , Galaxy Ace 3 Duos , Galaxy Core Max DuosGalaxy E5 , Galaxy E5 Duos , Galaxy E7 , Galaxy E7 Duos , Galaxy Exhibit 2 , Galaxy ExhilarateGalaxy Golden , Galaxy Grand (QC) , Galaxy Grand 3 , Galaxy Grand 3 Duos , Galaxy Grand MaxGalaxy J5 , Galaxy J5 Duos , Galaxy J7 Duos , Galaxy Mega 2 , Galaxy Mega 5.8 , Galaxy Mega 5.8 Plus DuosGalaxy Mega 6.3 , Galaxy Mega 6.3 LTE , Galaxy Mega 7.0 , Galaxy Mega Plus , Galaxy Note (QC)Galaxy Note 2 (QC) , Galaxy Note 2 LTE , Galaxy Note 2 LTE 64GB , Galaxy Note 3 NeoGalaxy Note 4 (QC) , Galaxy Note 8.0 LTE , Galaxy Note LTE (QC) , Galaxy On7 DuosGalaxy Round , Galaxy Rugby , Galaxy Rugby Pro , Galaxy S 2 LTE , Galaxy S RelayGalaxy S2 LTE EU , Galaxy S2 X , Galaxy S3 Alpha , Galaxy S3 LTE , Galaxy S4 (QC)Galaxy S4 Active (QC) , Galaxy S4 LTE-A (QC) , Galaxy S4 Mini Plus , Galaxy S4 ZoomGalaxy S5 Duos , Galaxy S5 Mini (QC) , Galaxy S6 (QC) , Galaxy S6 Duos , Galaxy S6 Edge (QC)Galaxy S6 Edge+ Duos , Galaxy Tab 10.1 (QC) , Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 (QC) , Galaxy Tab 3 7.0Galaxy Tab 3 8.0 LTE , Galaxy Tab 4 , Galaxy Tab 4 10.1 , Galaxy Tab 7.7 Plus , Galaxy Tab 8.9 (QC)Galaxy Tab 8.9 4G , Galaxy Tab 8.9 LTE , Galaxy Tab A 8.0 , Galaxy Tab A 9.7 , Galaxy Tab Pro 10.1Galaxy Tab S 10.5 , Galaxy Tab S 8.4 , GT-I8150B , GT-I8150T , GT-I8730T , GT-I9128EGT-I9128I , GT-I9152P , GT-I9158 , GT-I9158V , GT-I9192I , GT-I9195I , GT-I9208 , GT-I9210GT-I9210T , GT-I9235 , GT-I9505G , GT-I9507 , GT-I9507V , GT-N7005 , GT-N7108D , GT-P7320GT-P7320T , GT-S7272C , GT-S7275B , GT-S7275L , GT-S7275T , GT-S7275Y , SC-01D , SC-01ESC-01F , SC-01G , SC-02E , SC-02G , SC-03D , SC-03E , SC-04E , SC-04G , SC-05D , SC-05GSC-06D , SGH-I337Z , SGH-I467 , SGH-I467M , SGH-I547 , SGH-I547C , SGH-I577 , SGH-I717DSGH-I717M , SGH-I717R , SGH-I957M , SGH-I957R , SGH-M819N , SGH-M919V , SGH-N075TSGH-S970G , SGH-T679 , SGH-T679M , SGH-T699 , SGH-T779 , SGH-T879 , SGH-T989D , SHV-E250KSHV-E250L , SHV-E250S , SHV-E300L , SHV-E330K , SHV-E330L , SHV-E330S , SHV-E370KSHV-E400S , SHV-E470S , SM-A3000 , SM-A300XU , SM-A300XZ , SM-A300YZ , SM-A5000 , SM-A5009SM-A500K , SM-A500L , SM-A500S , SM-A500W , SM-A500XZ , SM-A500Y , SM-A500YZ , SM-A700FZSM-A700K , SM-A700YD , SM-A8000 , SM-C105 , SM-E500F , SM-E500H , SM-E500M , SM-E7000SM-E700F , SM-E700H , SM-E700M , SM-G5108Q , SM-G530A , SM-G530AZ , SM-G530FZ , SM-G530MUSM-G530W , SM-G600FY , SM-G7108V , SM-G710S , SM-G7200 , SM-G7202 , SM-G720AX , SM-G720N0SM-G7508Q , SM-G800A , SM-G870F , SM-G9006W , SM-G9008W , SM-G900FQ , SM-G900T3 , SM-G906KSM-G906L , SM-G906S , SM-G910S , SM-G9200 , SM-G9208 , SM-G9209 , SM-G920T , SM-G9250SM-G925T , SM-G9280 , SM-G928T , SM-J500F , SM-J500FN , SM-J500G , SM-J500H , SM-J500MSM-J7008 , SM-N7506V , SM-N7508V , SM-N750K , SM-N750L , SM-N750S , SM-N9007 , SM-N900USM-N910FD , SM-N910FQ , SM-N910T2 , SM-N910T3 , SM-N9150 , SM-N915F , SM-N915FY , SM-N915GSM-N915W8 , SM-N920T , SM-P355M , SM-P555 , SM-S780L , SM-S890L , SM-S975L , SM-T215SM-T255S , SM-T315 , SM-T337T , SM-T355 , SM-T357T , SM-T357W , SM-T525 , SM-T531SM-T532 , SM-T555 , SM-T705C , SM-T805C    
best regards,
FuriouSTeaM

----------

